# Affinia Manhattan--RCI Platinum



## senorak (Jul 17, 2011)

Wondering if anyone has stayed at the Affinia Manhattan since it has been available on the RCI Platinum exchange?  I've stayed at this hotel several times, (booked via specials on travelzoo.com), but I believe it has undergone, (or is undergoing), renovations?  It's one of my favorite hotels in NYC, and we booked an exchange week for the end of the month. 

Deb


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 17, 2011)

I think I remember seeing someone in the Sightings forum talk a little about their stay there.

I'm hoping to try it next year on a trip to NYC.


----------



## abbekit (Jul 19, 2011)

They are renovating the rooms from the top down.  Reno won't be completed until fall so request a higher floor.  We were on the 25th floor last year in a corner 1br suite and even though it was prior to the renovation we loved loved it (and the view).

Here's a link to some photos of the new design 

http://www.hotelchatter.com/story/2...ls/New_Rooms_Blossom_At_The_Affinia_Manhattan

Senorak,  please post a review and take lots of photos.  We're going in the fall (yes, I'm happy with RCI again   ).  I would especially like to see more photos of the kitchen and bathroom.  Photos and a floor plan of our floor in my link below.

Have a great time in NYC!


----------



## senorak (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link to pics of the renovated rooms.  I, too, was more than happy with the old rooms....even those w/o a view.  Just getting a bit worried with some of the reviews I was reading on recent stays.   I was thrilled when Platinum came out and had the Affinia, (at a much lower TPU than the Manhattan Club), and summer dates to boot!  Taking my daughter to celebrate her 16th bday.:whoopie:   Can't wait. 

Deb


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 20, 2011)

I can only see deposits through December.  I suppose it's because I have a free RCI weeks account, which is tied to the RCI points account.  I guess I need to extend my membership to RCI points Platinum?  I thought you could only do it one year at a time, which means I cannot do it yet.


----------



## tombo (Jul 20, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I can only see deposits through December.  I suppose it's because I have a free RCI weeks account, which is tied to the RCI points account.  I guess I need to extend my membership to RCI points Platinum?  I thought you could only do it one year at a time, which means I cannot do it yet.



Nahh. I am paid up until 2015 and I can only see availability through December too.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 20, 2011)

tombo said:


> Nahh. I am paid up until 2015 and I can only see availability through December too.



Where are all of these summer dates?  How come we cannot see them?


----------



## Margariet (Jul 20, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Where are all of these summer dates?  How come we cannot see them?



I don't have platinum since platinum membership is not available for RCI Europe but I see weeks for August 2011 to September 2012.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 20, 2011)

I only see Oct-Dec.


----------



## Margariet (Jul 20, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I only see Oct-Dec.



Well, it's only extra's, no exchanges. I guess because I don't have platinum. For the Manhattan Club it's regular exchange, extra's and the 3 and 4 night rentals.


----------



## tombo (Jul 20, 2011)

Margariet said:


> Well, it's only extra's, no exchanges. I guess because I don't have platinum. For the Manhattan Club it's regular exchange, extra's and the 3 and 4 night rentals.



That's it. We were looking for exchanges only, not extra vacations.


----------



## Margariet (Jul 20, 2011)

tombo said:


> That's it. We were looking for exchanges only, not extra vacations.



The summer weeks were available in April 2011 for RCI Platinum members. Michael Coley posted about it but I guess they are gone now since you don't see them.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145683&highlight=affinia


----------



## senorak (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry....I may have confused people.  I don't see any more summer weeks....just Oct. into Dec. 2011 at this point.  But earlier, (in the spring), there were a ton of summer weeks for the Affinia Manhattan (in RCI Platinum).  I booked back in April or May.  My week begins July 29th, but I know there were weeks in June and early July available back then....so was wondering if any TUGgers had them and how their stay turned out.  Sorry for any mixup. 

Deb


----------

